# amplifier revival, how remove Chrome to heatsink?



## bernat (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, i'm in the process of restauration of an old amplifier, the Macrom Synthesis 1000, the amplifier is working but cosmetically very bad, the aluminium heatsink was originally black chromed but now is peeling and corroded, I googled a little and tried with immerssion in acid clorhidric but just "eat" the non cromed parts of aluminium, any ideas in how to eliminate chrome at home? (I know is possible with sandblasting gun but in my town is not possible) I will post pictures later.


----------

